# Pixelfehler was tun?



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo pcgh,
Habe einen Pixelfehler bei meinem Samsung P2450h was soll ich tun? Und der Audio out geht nicht mit einem dvi oder analog kabel (ist das normal).
Kann ich den Bildschirm auch umtauschen wenn die 2 wochen schon vorbei sind (wegen den pixelklassen).


----------



## HeNrY (24. Juni 2010)

DVI und SVGA übertragen keine Audiodaten.
Was für einen Pixelfehler hast du denn?
Hotpixel oder Deadpixel?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung er zeigt einfach nur ne andere Farbe an z.b auf weiß gibts ein tyrkis auf rot ein schwarz usw.


----------



## sanQn (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte bei meinem SyncMaster auch mal einen Pixelfehler, habe das nach dem Kauf gemerkt und sofort umtauschen lassen. Wie es nach 2 Wochen aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## HeNrY (24. Juni 2010)

Hmm.. naja, du könntest es mal mit sanftem Massieren probieren.
Nimm dazu ein weiches Tuch, wickel es um deinen Finger und "massiere" dann SANFT die Stelle mit dem Pixelfehler.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Juni 2010)

Ob das was bringt ??Kann es auch sein das SVGA flimmert??


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Juni 2010)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Ob das was bringt ??Kann es auch sein das SVGA flimmert??



Also jetzt mal GANZ langsam 

WAS ist denn jetzt GENAU dein Problem?
Zuerst sagst du das du Pixelfehler hast und danach das die Farben falsch sind.
Das letztete hat aber mit Pixelfehler nix zu tun.

Oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden!

Und was meinst du mit SVGA?
Betreibst du deinen TFT etwa mit einer Auflösung von 800x600? - Das wäre SVGA!
Oder meinst du das du ihn analog  (umgangssprachlich VGA) angeschlossen hast?
Wenn ja - dann aber schnellstens ein digitals Kabel her.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Juni 2010)

von Wikipedia
Als „üblich“ im Sinne der ISO 13406-2 definieren die Hersteller die Pixelfehlerklasse II und erheben sie damit zum Basisstandard. Danach dürfen beispielsweise bei einem TFT-Display mit einer Auflösung von 1400 × 1050 Pixeln zwei Pixel ständig leuchten, zwei Pixel ständig schwarz und sieben Subpixel  defekt sein.

Bei weniger defekten Pixeln, nach ablauf der 14Tage rückgabe ist es reine kulanz des händlers sollten sie den Monitor tauschen.


----------



## robbe (24. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dir auch "massieren" empfehlen, hat bei mir mal geklappt.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. Juni 2010)

Ich massiere den Bildschirm mal ne Runde und guck dann ob ich ihn umtauschen kann.Ok der pixel wird falsch angesteuert.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juni 2010)

Umtauschen kannst du ihn auf keinen Fall, da Pixelfehler kein Garantiefall sind in der Preisklasse.

Einfach massieren, diverse Programme ausprobieren.

Und wenns dann noch nicht weg ist, musst du damit leben.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Juni 2010)

Was für Programme?? Ist das normal das ein ungleichmäßiger schwarzer rand da ist wo das display auf das Monitor gehäuse endet (in der mitte oben ganz klein an den seiten Recht oben recht groß)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juni 2010)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Was für Programme?? Ist das normal das ein ungleichmäßiger schwarzer rand da ist wo das display auf das Monitor gehäuse endet (in der mitte oben ganz klein an den seiten Recht oben recht groß)



Welche Grafikkarte? du mußt den Overscan deaktivieren.
Für ATI --> guuge da:
http://techhelpbot.com/content/how-change-options-ati-radeons-overscan-or-underscanhttp://www.aoclarkejr.com/ati-catalyst-9-9-overcan-and-underscan-options.html

Bei meiner NVidia hats standardmäßig funktioniert.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (28. Juni 2010)

Ist aus! Hilft aber nicht. Es gibt halt diesen leichten schwarzen rand beim display, (das hat ja jeder Bildschirm,klein aber fein) bei mir fängt er klein an verläuft dann aber nach links und rechts größer. Hab schon nen anderen Pc ausprobiert da siehts genau so aus(bei Prad ist das nicht so Beispiel Bild hierPRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2450H. Ist das ein Umtauschgrund?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn der noch keine 14 Tage alt ist und du ihn aus dem I-net hast, kannst du ihn ohne Gründe zurückschicken und dir das Geld wiedergeben lassen. Danach einfach wieder neu bestellen fertig.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (28. Juni 2010)

Wie erwähnt ist die Frist schon abgelaufen!


----------



## Blauschwein (28. Juni 2010)

Du könntest mal ein Foto des schwarzen Randes schicken, ich kann mir das gerade nicht so richtig vorstellen...

Vielleicht kommst du ja darüber an einen neuen Bildschirm.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab heute sehr viel zu tun vielleicht heut Abend!


----------



## Larson (29. Juni 2010)

Wo hast du ihn den bestellt? Bei Amazon z.B. hast du 30 Tage umtausch/rücksenderecht.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (30. Juni 2010)

Mindfactory und ist schon was her ca 3-4 wochen


----------



## Larson (30. Juni 2010)

Dann wirst du wohl nur mehr auf die Kulanz vom Händler hoffen können.


----------



## DerDachDecker (5. Juli 2010)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Was für Programme?? Ist das normal das ein ungleichmäßiger schwarzer rand da ist wo das display auf das Monitor gehäuse endet (in der mitte oben ganz klein an den seiten Recht oben recht groß)



Bei diesem Rand handelt es sich um die Spiegelung des Bildschrims auf das Gehäuse. Am untersten Rand des Gehäuses gibts keine Spielung darum erscheint dort "ein schwarzer Rand". Ich hab den selben Montior, hab anfangs mich auch gewundert was dieser ungleichmäßige Streifen ist


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (17. Juli 2010)

Er ist aber nicht unten sondern oben!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (19. Juli 2010)

Yep, ist ein Verarbeitungsfehler. Haben aber ziemlich viele, kann sein das es ne Serienstreuung gibt. Hab ihn auch und bei mir ist das gleiche.
Genauso ist der der Rand rechts schmäler als links.Unten ist keiner vorhanden.
Aber kein Monitor in der Preisklasse ist perfekt.
Was den Pixelfehler angeht kannst du bloß auf Kulanz hoffen, oder damit leben.


----------



## Tuneup (19. Juli 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage..kam der Streifen und der Pixelfehler erst vor ein paar Tage? Oo 
Oder wieso hast du 3-4 Wochen verstreichen lassen?


----------

